# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hunter Hughes - 23year old Accountant - Interested in Learning

## A10Hughes

Hi all,

I work at a bank and was promoted to building the back end accounting for the bank's new mortgage division. The tasks ahead are difficult. I have one week to create macros to enable coworkers to reconcile bank and General ledger accounts and create journal entries from the Encompass360 software data system. I appreciate any help my fellow forumers are able to provide throughout this learning experience. thank you all for your time.

Cheers,

Hunter Hughes

----------


## arlu1201

Hello A10Hughes, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## PeterLing

Hi Hunter,

I'm an accountant in public practice and looking to move into a role similar to yours. I'll be following your posts and trying to help where I can.
Good luck mate!

----------

